

Show HN: We just launched our new realtime photo widgets - PanMan
http://skylines.io

======
PanMan
We just launched our new realtime photo widgets, enabling anybody to embed
live pictures on their site, together with a new site. Let me know if you have
any questions or feedback! (I'm the co-founder of Skylines).

------
herval
sorry if it's a naive question, but... what's the use-case for this?

